# Towels bulking log



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Currently on the other side of the globe on my honeymoon enjoying a much needed break!

Been cruising 12 weeks and haven't lifted a finger the last two weeks let alone go gym or drink a protein shake :lol:

Quite a few lads know me from outside the forum so won't bore with back story etc

Long story short was more into MMA than BB but with winter coming up I'm going to bulk which means MMA will take a back seat and will focus more on BB as my fitness in terms of fighting goes to s**t when I bulk as I'm not naturally heavy, (67kg when I started gym a few years ago)

Best lifts are the following I think

Bench 180 x 7

Squat 200 x 5

Need to look back at videos as wouldn't of lifted these sorts of weights when cutting and sparing a couple times a week etc

*Cycle will be *

*500mg test Phenylprop (spelling?)*

*500mg NPP*

*500mg Mast E*

*Will be using Nexus test/Npp blend and mast E*

*Probably going to chuck in some oxys I've been given to try or first few weeks but can't really use orals as they f**k my appetite *

*so 100mg Oxy from Icon labs for 2 weeks to get things going *

I blast cruise so no PCT, 500iu HCG x 2 a week

8iu Ansomone HGH 3x A week

Supplements

1000mg Kyolic garlic

2000mg krill oil

500mg citrus bergamot

100mg Coq10

500mg Niacin

Dr Deans Kidney blood pressure stack

Aim will be to just gradually lean bulk over the winter then eventually cut on some test mast, DHB and Anavar

pic is latest pic I had from sometime in summer, never been one for pictures but will use this log to motivate mate to take some

Anyway got a 25 hour flight to come so diets gona being shocking lol, hopefully get to gym Sunday or more likely Monday depending how bad jet lag is lol

Will get some more recent pics up when I make it to the gym to see what damage I've done the last 2 weeks

@swole troll @jeffj @GMO @AestheticManlet @Leoniidas@MrGRoberts @IronJohnDoe

Think I ease about 92kg here, I'm 6ft2 so not heavy at all but apparently look a lot bigger than I weigh, suppose starting at 67kg I don't have the same frame of someone who naturally sat at say 90KG before even going gym.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck with it and congratulations!


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Good luck with it mate!


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Lloyd H said:


> Good luck with it mate!


 Ffs knew I missed someone when tagging lads, cheers pal


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Towel said:


> Ffs knew I missed someone when tagging lads, cheers pal


 Haha it's no worries mate il still be following.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Are those weight lifting gloves yours or your boyfriends?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck mate


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking mint there! Look much heavier than 92 especially at that height, good luck


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> Currently on the other side of the globe on my honeymoon enjoying a much needed break!
> 
> Been cruising 12 weeks and haven't lifted a finger the last two weeks let alone go gym or drink a protein shake :lol:
> 
> ...


 Good luck mate...I'll be following along. Looking good man.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodluck bro


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Good structure and looking lean in that pic from summer. Will be following!


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Endomorph84 said:


> Are those weight lifting gloves yours or your boyfriends?


 We share B)


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Simon90 said:


> Looking mint there! Look much heavier than 92 especially at that height, good luck


 Literally everyone says this, got mates that never stepped foot in a gym, 95-100kg that are nowhere near my sizes granted I'm leaner but it's like my bones are made of straw lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Towel said:


> We share B)


 Hahaha. Legend.

In!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Best of luck mate, following :thumb


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

following this :thumbup1:


----------



## SausageMan (Oct 24, 2019)

Good luck dude, just signed up to follow...

I've just got some Icon Labs Test & Deca but can't find much online confirming its legitimacy.

Can you vouch for it?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

SausageMan said:


> Good luck dude, just signed up to follow...
> 
> I've just got some Icon Labs Test & Deca but can't find much online confirming its legitimacy.
> 
> Can you vouch for it?


 I'd be surprised if you find anything, think it's only just opened, but have known the source selling it a long time and if he vouches for it then I'm 100% sure it's spot on.

Anything not up to par he soon removes but he's assured me Icon will be spot on.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

SausageMan said:


> Good luck dude, just signed up to follow...
> 
> I've just got some Icon Labs Test & Deca but can't find much online confirming its legitimacy.
> 
> Can you vouch for it?


 Started icon test e 250 last week, doing half a mil on my cruise, will be getting bloods in 4-5 weeks to determine levels.


----------



## SausageMan (Oct 24, 2019)

Good to hear, please report back, I'll have bloods too so it would be good to share our findings.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

SausageMan said:


> Good to hear, please report back, I'll have bloods too so it would be good to share our findings.


 Will do :thumbup1:


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

SausageMan said:


> Good to hear, please report back, I'll have bloods too so it would be good to share our findings.


 Hi, I had my bloods taken using the icon test e 250mg. Currently using half a ml so 125mg every 7 days on my cruise, bloods below.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lloyd H said:


> Hi, I had my bloods taken using the icon test e 250mg. Currently using half a ml so 125mg every 7 days on my cruise, bloods below.
> 
> View attachment 177637


 decent


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

rbduk said:


> decent


 It is indeed.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

Towel said:


> *Cycle will be *
> 
> *500mg test Phenylprop (spelling?)*
> 
> ...


 You'll have to let me know how the PIP is pal.

I was thinking of doing a 300mg Test PP and 300mg NPP with that Nexus Blend. Don't dare use Mast with having long hair lol.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Lloyd H said:


> Hi, I had my bloods taken using the icon test e 250mg. Currently using half a ml so 125mg every 7 days on my cruise, bloods below.
> 
> View attachment 177637


 Yeah I got bloods on two labs including WC Test E while back at 250mg and was scoring like 58 nmol/l so looks good


----------



## SausageMan (Oct 24, 2019)

Lloyd H said:


> It is indeed.


 Nice.

Sent mine off today, I'll post the results here.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Vinny said:


> You'll have to let me know how the PIP is pal.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a 300mg Test PP and 300mg NPP with that Nexus Blend. Don't dare use Mast with having long hair lol.


 Non existent pal

It has EO in it as far as I know though for those that can't use it, but for those who can it makes it very thin.

doing 2.5ml of the blend and 1ml of the mast twice a week to get 500mg Of each compound and can't even feel I've pinned in my glute, You'd probably feel something putting 3.5ml into a quad or delt though

While I'm here I might aswell update lol

I'm 4.5kg so good going, don't plan to gain at same rate as I'll get fat as f**k but always get a jump the first couple weeks.

Joints feel good now which I've always liked about NPP

Honestly feel everyone should give test pp a go atleast once, this is honestly the best I've felt on cycle, sex drive has been hit or miss on a lot of recent cycles even with E2 nailed, but on this cycle I've been non stop with the mrs :lol:

Oh got bloods to make sure my E2 was spot on, fair to say it's decently dosed


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

It's Christmas...'tis the season to be a fat f**k :thumb how you finding strength on it so far mate


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Simon90 said:


> It's Christmas...'tis the season to be a fat f**k :thumb how you finding strength on it so far mate


 Coming in now mate, where I was cutting all summer and getting ready for a MMA fight I ended up struggling to squat 180, back to 200 and got 9 reps the other day, looking for 220 end of cycle, will post a video up if I can get someone to film it.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Towel said:


> Coming in now mate, where I was cutting all summer and getting ready for a MMA fight I ended up struggling to squat 180, back to 200 and got 9 reps the other day, looking for 220 end of cycle, will post a video up if I can get someone to film it.


 Strong as f**k mate! I'd be happy with 200 lol


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 6'2 and 95kg and you look a good 10kg heavier than me lol

How often are you pinning this tpp/npp?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

noturbo said:


> I'm 6'2 and 95kg and you look a good 10kg heavier than me lol
> 
> How often are you pinning this tpp/npp?


 Before I went gym I was 65kg so must have bones made out of paper lol I've never had someone guess my weight correct

Twice a week mate, really need to motivate myself to take some pics etc but I live 2 minutes from my gym so by time I finish I just walk home lol always tell myself I'll go Changing room and take a pic next time.

I'm up about 5kg which I'm hoping will slow down now and strength is really come in now, just gota keep calories high, 5500 calories gets a big of a chore sometimes


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

How is everything going mate?


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry I'm late to the party, log is looking good mate. Looking great at 92kg to be fair.

Hows this cycle going?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Leoniidas said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party, log is looking good mate. Looking great at 92kg to be fair.
> 
> Hows this cycle going?





jeffj said:


> How is everything going mate?


 I'm terrible at logs

Going great, my Npp and mast blasts always just go as planned, it's my cuts that I hit problems with sex drive or pip etc

I'm up about 6KG in 10 weeks, more than I wanted but Xmas didn't help

Sex drive is insane, joints feel good, lifts are all up, couldn't really ask for anything else on a bulk

unfortunately I don't look like my starting pic, I am holding water, I'm happy but In pics it doesn't look great which is why I haven't bothered much putting pics up but I'm happy with the growth and know it'll be worth it come time to cut

One thing it'll add is test pp is bloody amazing, I've never had a sex drive like this, shagging mrs about 3x a day :lol:

Cut will most likely be

300mg test

900mg primo (got a load of 150mg/ml primo from nexus from last summer)

500mg mast E

100mg var

Will all be Nexus, wouldn't want to risk those moody labs about :whistling:


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Back in the gym nearly 2 weeks now after however many months out, was training in my garden and managed to maintain decent shape but need a good bulk now.

Will try get a pic after training with some sort of pump lol, but this was me after smashing down a half a chicken and a sirloin stake at cote, making the most of the 50% off :lol:


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Towel said:


> Back in the gym nearly 2 weeks now after however many months out, was training in my garden and managed to maintain decent shape but need a good bulk now.
> 
> Will try get a pic after training with some sort of pump lol, but this was me after smashing down a half a chicken and a sirloin stake at cote, making the most of the 50% off :lol:
> 
> View attachment 187795


 Looking decent mate. What's current weight?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Youdontknowme said:


> Looking decent mate. What's current weight?


 Not overly happy with how I'm looking due to training taking an obvious hit during gyms being closed, but to be fair I'd say I look a bit better when actually training, just always forget to take pics in the gym.

About 93kg atm.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

looking good mate fair play considering time out the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Lloyd H said:


> looking good mate fair play considering time out the gym :thumbup1:


 Yeah managed to stay in decent shape considering all the underdosed gear I'm on :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Towel said:


> Yeah managed to stay in decent shape considering all the underdosed gear I'm on :whistling: :lol:


 I've just being pm with some very good prices on advar if youre interested x


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Cronus said:


> I've just being pm with some very good prices on advar if youre interested x


 I'll happily pay double the going rate based on how good I've been told it is on here, send it over please pal :lol:


----------



## CaneCorsoX2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Towel said:


> I'll happily pay double the going rate based on how good I've been told it is on here, send it over please pal :lol:


 You hit the nail on the head tho mate.

You listen to those that have physiques to back up their claims.

You wouldn't listen to the dad bod lad in the gym handing out 'advice' so why should it be different online. Obviously everyone is Ronnie Coleman online :confused1:


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Towel said:


> Back in the gym nearly 2 weeks now after however many months out, was training in my garden and managed to maintain decent shape but need a good bulk now.
> 
> Will try get a pic after training with some sort of pump lol, but this was me after smashing down a half a chicken and a sirloin stake at cote, making the most of the 50% off :lol:
> 
> View attachment 187795


 Looking lean and dry mate and still full considering the cycle utilises "mild" compounds.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Leoniidas said:


> Looking lean and dry mate and still full considering the cycle utilises "mild" compounds.


 Yeah never gona be a Tren cycle but I wouldn't change it, despite all that's gone on this year I've actually enjoyed my summer, still squatting 200 for a fair few reps and was inclining 140 yday which is decent for me as inclines always be a sticking point

Gona have one last clen blast, cruise then hopefully get some DHB that useable so I can have a nice lean bulk all winter.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

CaneCorsoX2 said:


> You hit the nail on the head tho mate.
> 
> You listen to those that have physiques to back up their claims.
> 
> You wouldn't listen to the dad bod lad in the gym handing out 'advice' so why should it be different online. Obviously everyone is Ronnie Coleman online :confused1:


 Definitely a strong correlation with that lads in top shape (I'm not in this category) and then seeming to be able to just use gear and get results

then the lads that never posts pics or they do an don't have any place taking gear, and they seem to get constant sides and always seem to have "bunk" gear.

None of the competitors in my gym ever seem to get bunk gear, they just take what they take, train, eat and look top draw


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

So finally calling it day on my cut, dropped down to 150mg test E this week and will stay on that and maybe some proviron for next 12 weeks before a big push in the winter.

Done legs the other day and got 210 x 2 which I was happy with considering I've now dropped 10kg In body weight.

squats

60 x 20

100 x 10

140 x 8

180 x 6

200 x 5

210 x 2

150 x 12

Then a load of volume on leg press etc

Got my bloods done as joints were a bit painful, assumed low E2 but after seeing bloods i think it's just a shock to the system going back to the gym compare to garden workouts :lol:






















View attachment IMG_4946.MP4


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

@swole troll any idea how to upload videos? Got one of my squat but doesn't seem to work


----------



## CaneCorsoX2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Towel said:


> @swole troll any idea how to upload videos? Got one of my squat but doesn't seem to work


 YouTube or Instagram mate.

Copy the link is how I do it.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

CaneCorsoX2 said:


> YouTube or Instagram mate.
> 
> Copy the link is how I do it.


 I don't have either 

Surely there must be another way


----------



## CaneCorsoX2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Towel said:


> I don't have either
> 
> Surely there must be another way


 Others I've seen are like vimeo.

Your file is too large no doubt so crop it and compress perhaps.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Towel said:


> @swole troll any idea how to upload videos? Got one of my squat but doesn't seem to work


 Best off uploading to YT and setting the privacy to "unlisted" so that only places that you link the video can view it (won't show up in YT searches)


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

swole troll said:


> Best off uploading to YT and setting the privacy to "unlisted" so that only places that you link the video can view it (won't show up in YT searches)


 




I'm a fu**ing wizard


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Looking good mate, nice and deep.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Ironman TS said:


> Looking good mate, nice and deep.


 Cheers mate

took the last part sexual


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Towel said:


> I'm a fu**ing wizard


 You're fu**ing stwong!


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

So finally cruising

150mg Test E a week, (0.25ml SubQ twice a week)

25mg Proviron ED

93kg - 220kg squat, was a little shaky but to be expected as I'd worked up from

60 x 20

100x 12

140 x 10

180 x 6

200 x 4

220 x 1






Crazy what some underdosed test can do.

Time for a long cruise then back to bulking calories and some DHB and should smash 240 easily I reckon.

Using Stroms support mac joint and it's working wonders, tennis elbow is non existent now and knees feel 100x better after a heavy leg day.

Will get a full blood check in say 8 weeks and then asses from there but really need atleast 12 weeks off so I can really grow when I jump back on.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Towel said:


> So finally cruising
> 
> 150mg Test E a week, (0.25ml SubQ twice a week)
> 
> ...


 Good stuff mate.

The Support Max did next to nothing for the tendinitis in my elbows unfortunately but I could say the sand for every similar product I've tried.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Ironman TS said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> The Support Max did next to nothing for the tendinitis in my elbows unfortunately but I could say the sand for every similar product I've tried.


 Yeah I think it'll be very dependent on what's causing the pain

Tore my rotator cuff slightly and no supplement did anything

But the pain in my knees and elbows caused by going from home workouts to squatting 220 and benching 160, the supportmax has completely removed the inflammation and the pain has vanished

If I keep it up I'd like to think it's effects will only increase as the glucosamine and Cissus will take months to really show any effect.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Towel said:


> So finally cruising
> 
> 150mg Test E a week, (0.25ml SubQ twice a week)
> 
> ...


 Judging by the speed of that you've probably got 240 in you right now if you worked straight up to it fresh.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

swole troll said:


> Judging by the speed of that you've probably got 240 in you right now if you worked straight up to it fresh.


 Gona order some squatting shoes and focus on getting more reps then come my next blast I'll be ready push on up to the big numbers hopefully

Had to borrow that belt which wasn't great, my personal one is a lot quicker, the little red one didn't seem to really offer much in the way of support but happy enough with the squat considering my current body weight


----------



## CaneCorsoX2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Towel said:


> Gona order some squatting shoes and focus on getting more reps then come my next blast I'll be ready push on up to the big numbers hopefully
> 
> Had to borrow that belt which wasn't great, my personal one is a lot quicker, the little red one didn't seem to really offer much in the way of support but happy enough with the squat considering my current body weight


 If you're good as you are, I wouldn't bother ordering squat shoes. I'd just get yourself some hi tops for more ankle support. Changing the angle of your foot with am elevated heel might throw you off. It did me. I actually prefer squatting in just socks. I can do that in my own gym now.

Pioneer do some great belts. I'm gonna get a lever one from them as its quick release. Rather than faffing with a buckle.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

CaneCorsoX2 said:


> If you're good as you are, I wouldn't bother ordering squat shoes. I'd just get yourself some hi tops for more ankle support. Changing the angle of your foot with am elevated heel might throw you off. It did me. I actually prefer squatting in just socks. I can do that in my own gym now.
> 
> Pioneer do some great belts. I'm gonna get a lever one from them as its quick release. Rather than faffing with a buckle.


 @jeffj has said the same thing, said f**k the trainers off and squat in socks


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Towel said:


> @jeffj has said the same thing, said f**k the trainers off and squat in socks


 I second this mate, I know a lot of seasoned lifters and they squat without shoes on.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Leoniidas said:


> I second this mate, I know a lot of seasoned lifters and they squat without shoes on.


 Well socks would be cheaper than the £300 squatting shoes I'm looking at :lol:


----------



## CaneCorsoX2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Towel said:


> @jeffj has said the same thing, said f**k the trainers off and squat in socks


 Chuck's are great squatting and deadlift shoes if you need to wear shoes in a gym. Very thin, flat soles. I'd go for them over things like adipowers etc as you're a great squatter already, elevating the heel doesn't seem helpful for you imo.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Socks for me.


----------



## TRTDanzilla (Sep 1, 2020)

Towel said:


> So finally cruising
> 
> 150mg Test E a week, (0.25ml SubQ twice a week)
> 
> ...


 Looking strong mate!

I'm 103kg and can only do 160kg squat at mo! (Although I am only 3 weeks in from 6 months of no gym)

Looking forward to seeing your future vids and results


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Towel said:


> So finally cruising
> 
> 150mg Test E a week, (0.25ml SubQ twice a week)
> 
> ...


 Hadn't seen this! Class mate, really deep and controlled rep. Seemed to go up quick aswell. How long will you cruise on the above bro?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Leoniidas said:


> Hadn't seen this! Class mate, really deep and controlled rep. Seemed to go up quick aswell. How long will you cruise on the above bro?


 12 weeks hopefully mate

Want to really have a go at the bodybuilding side of things this winter.

Always focused more on MMA and bodybuilding was just a fun hobby, but I'm so busy these days MMA has had to take a back seat as it takes so much of my time if I take it seriously

So gona have a long cruise, donate blood, have a full health check then really give it a push, once my weights back up and I'm on a cycle there's no reason I can't be repping 240, I've just finished a long cut and 220 didn't feel as bad as I expected (still fu**ing heavy though :lol: )


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

How's the condition holding post Primo mate?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Ironman TS said:


> How's the condition holding post Primo mate?


 Not bad at all tbh mate, will try get a picture tomorrow when I train chest,

Done legs Tuesday and threw my guts up it was so intense so didn't even remember to film anything.

If I can hold onto 220kg squat while I cruise I'll smash 240 once I'm back blasting with some more calories.

Just need to resist temptation and stay on 150mg test for 12 weeks :lol:


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

12 weeks :lol:


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Ironman TS said:


> How's the condition holding post Primo mate?


 Already have the mental sides creeping in that I've lost size etc :lol:

But when I'm realistic I'm happy enough with my condition on 150mg test considering I eat what I like and normally have a joint in the evening to unwind which leads to me eating a family size packet of something lol

If I can maintain this condition while increasing my training intensity I reckon I could grown a little over the 12 week cruise then absolutely smash it come blast time


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Towel said:


> Already have the mental sides creeping in that I've lost size etc :lol:
> 
> But when I'm realistic I'm happy enough with my condition on 150mg test considering I eat what I like and normally have a joint in the evening to unwind which leads to me eating a family size packet of something lol
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> @jeffj has said the same thing, said f**k the trainers off and squat in socks


 Socks all the way for me...way better in my opinion. I've been quiet on here. I'll ret be more active. How you getting on mate?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> Already have the mental sides creeping in that I've lost size etc :lol:
> 
> But when I'm realistic I'm happy enough with my condition on 150mg test considering I eat what I like and normally have a joint in the evening to unwind which leads to me eating a family size packet of something lol
> 
> ...


 Looking really good mate..


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Still here, about 8 weeks into a cruise now at 150mg a week, feeling great tbh, got blood donation booked for a week on Sunday.

Will get a full blood test after that and providing that doesn't throw a spanner in the works i'll start my blast once I hit the 12 week mark.

Preliminary cycle plan is

600mg Test E

600mg DHB

400mg Mast E

Pharma Oxy kickstart

DHB is like gold dust right now but managed to acquire some Chiron DHB, know somebody I trust who's vouched for it and they're known as a top lab just incredibly hard to source


----------



## CaneCorsoX2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Towel said:


> Still here, about 8 weeks into a cruise now at 150mg a week, feeling great tbh, got blood donation booked for a week on Sunday.
> 
> Will get a full blood test after that and providing that doesn't throw a spanner in the works i'll start my blast once I hit the 12 week mark.
> 
> ...


 Chiron is very good stuff. If you have an in, which you obviously do now you'll be happy. I used their dhb with great results. I used 1ml mwf with 1ml test on one blast and then did the same but half ml test mwf with some tren e.


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

@Towel any updates mate?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jimmydeen said:


> @Towel any updates mate?


 That's weird lol

Ended up not using the DHB and using primo

Trained though lockdown as gym let me and the mrs still come in.

Just finished my cruise and bloods are perfect so jabbing some DHB tonight which is why I said it's weird you revived this thread today of all days.

Im aways all Easter weekend but will try get some pics up in the next week or so, ideally cutting down to same body fat as pic but just be bigger this year, I'm not far off that body fat now as I stay pretty lean year round

Cycle will be

200-300mg test

400-600mg DHB

Thats it lol, not doing anything fancy for once, I'm pretty happy with how I look, any bigger and MMA goes to s**t which I'll hopefully being getting back into as I've a lot more free time these days.


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Towel said:


> Just finished my cruise and bloods are perfect so jabbing some DHB tonight which is why I said it's weird you revived this thread today of all days.


 You cruise on 150mg right? Do you find that a perfect amount to maintain your physique? great physique btw.

Keep on updating if you can. It's good to see the progress!


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jimmydeen said:


> You cruise on 150mg right? Do you find that a perfect amount to maintain your physique? great physique btw.
> 
> Keep on updating if you can. It's good to see the progress!


 Yeah mate, this time I used some t400 for the first time ever

0.4ml so 160mg abouts and it kept my test around 30-40 the whole cruise which I was more than happy with, held condition while all my health markers improved

So in my books that's a successful cruise, 11 weeks off, was gona do 12 but bloods were spot on after 9 weeks, I've done a blood donation so can't see why I can't get a week head start on gyms opening fully, the back entrance is getting tiring :lol:

Once I'm back in London I'll do a post on my next cycle and what supps/gear I'm taking


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Towel said:


> Yeah mate, this time I used some t400 for the first time ever
> 
> 0.4ml so 160mg abouts and it kept my test around 30-40 the whole cruise which I was more than happy with, held condition while all my health markers improved
> 
> ...


 Sounds good mate! You London based? What gym you train at?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jimmydeen said:


> Sounds good mate! You London based? What gym you train at?


 Yeah mate

I'm north mate so rotate between legends, Zone and bodyworks but more the first two


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

DHB still giving me shite just really delayed, gets bad like a week later which is when I'd need to jab again

New plan

300mg test

600mg primo

Thats it, happy with my size tbh and not much fat to loose so going to try a low dose approach as in normally do around a gram or primo plus mast which lately I've decided probably isn't needed.

Will Chuck some var when I'm happy with BF levels,

I'll post a recent pic in a week or so, just gota get some sun first :lol:


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

Dhb is defiantly a curse lol


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Towel said:


> DHB still giving me shite just really delayed, gets bad like a week later which is when I'd need to jab again
> 
> New plan
> 
> ...


 What the reasoning on dropping the mast mate? Just got a change or looking to utilise different compounds or?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

theyouth said:


> Dhb is defiantly a curse lol


 If only some lab somewhere would put there head in gear and make one at 100mg that's useable, they'd sell loads

A man can dream I suppose..


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Leoniidas said:


> What the reasoning on dropping the mast mate? Just got a change or looking to utilise different compounds or?


 Always had solid hair, ran over a gram of mast for like 12 weeks with no shedding etc

But after last summers 900mh primo and 500mg mast run with the odd bit of Pharma oxys I'm sure my crown looks a tiny bit thinner. Mrs said it's in my head but made me paranoid to just try run a cycle without it for once as I literally was using it every cycle for the last 3 years I think, even with good hair I'm asking for it lol

@CaneCorsoX2 used hardly any gear and gets in great shape in his log so trying to replicate him a little if I'm honest


----------



## CaneCorsoX2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Towel said:


> Always had solid hair, ran over a gram of mast for like 12 weeks with no shedding etc
> 
> But after last summers 900mh primo and 500mg mast run with the odd bit of Pharma oxys I'm sure my crown looks a tiny bit thinner. Mrs said it's in my head but made me paranoid to just try run a cycle without it for once as I literally was using it every cycle for the last 3 years I think, even with good hair I'm asking for it lol
> 
> @CaneCorsoX2 used hardly any gear and gets in great shape in his log so trying to replicate him a little if I'm honest


 You're too kind mate.

I doubt you'll miss the mast. Primo is such a feel good ped.


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

@Towel What calories you on mate?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jimmydeen said:


> @Towel What calories you on mate?


 About 6500 to bulk mate

The lads that know me outside this forum know all about my metabolism, always been a freak in that regard

I smoke weed before bed which then leads to all sorts of shite being consumed but still stay lean year round as I'm naturally so skinny my body just doesn't really hold fat

In the pic above I was cutting on about 5000-5500, still having takeaways say 3-4 times a week as me and Mrs were well busy last year.

Ive never advised anyone to copy what I eat as honestly 99% would just turn into blobs, I'm literally putting together my 5 guys order on deliveroo as we speak so I can order it for when boxing's on later :lol:


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Towel said:


> About 6500 to bulk mate
> 
> The lads that know me outside this forum know all about my metabolism, always been a freak in that regard
> 
> ...


 f**k me mate :lol:

I'm eating 3500-3700 calories and i'm struggling big time. I'd hate to eat more than this. Fair play tho, it takes more dedication to eat more than it does to eat less imo. Hate force feeding lol


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jimmydeen said:


> f**k me mate :lol:
> 
> I'm eating 3500-3700 calories and i'm struggling big time. I'd hate to eat more than this. Fair play tho, it takes more dedication to eat more than it does to eat less imo. Hate force feeding lol


 Exactly, don't get me wrong for summer it's class as I can get pretty dam lean in no time while still eating kfc at midnight stoned off my tits

But it's shite when bulking, spend most the day just digesting food and shitting lol.

I just have two shakes a day with oats in which works out over a 1000 calories, a good 4-5 meals in between and then all my stoner stuff before bed.

Love summer and dropping down to around 5000 around June time


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Towel said:


> Exactly, don't get me wrong for summer it's class as I can get pretty dam lean in no time while still eating kfc at midnight stoned off my tits
> 
> But it's shite when bulking, spend most the day just digesting food and shitting lol.
> 
> ...


 Haha that's jokes, eating kfc and still getting shredded. you lucky bugger! :lol:


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Towel said:


> Exactly, don't get me wrong for summer it's class as I can get pretty dam lean in no time while still eating kfc at midnight stoned off my tits
> 
> But it's shite when bulking, spend most the day just digesting food and shitting lol.
> 
> ...


 I hope you didn't pay the £19.95 mate for the boxing, no chance I'm paying that. 
good shout on the 5 guys, what did you order ?

Also, more relevant to thread, can you give me a breakdown of the 1000 calorie shakes brother? Any help appreciated on this bro


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Leoniidas said:


> I hope you didn't pay the £19.95 mate for the boxing, no chance I'm paying that.
> good shout on the 5 guys, what did you order ?
> 
> Also, more relevant to thread, can you give me a breakdown of the 1000 calorie shakes brother? Any help appreciated on this bro


 Was gona stream it but mrs changed laptop to some iMac thing and I've no idea how to connect it to the Tv :lol:

got a double bacon burger large fries and a Oreo milkshake with that biscof stuff added

1000 for both shakes, so not that speak mate, more like 1300 as each shakes about 650 calories I think

400ml milk

2 scoops of whey

scoop of powdereed oats


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Shocking picture but ive never liked taking pics and Mrs took this the other day, will try force myself to take a proper one without a top tomorrow

Running a lot less gear this year and very happy with how I look, got veins all over the shop and still getting a couple reps on 220kg squat but feel a lot healthier.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Towel said:


> View attachment 210194
> 
> 
> Shocking picture but ive never liked taking pics and Mrs took this the other day, will try force myself to take a proper one without a top tomorrow
> ...


Skinny gymshark glove wearing phaggot


----------



## mervinjean (Feb 18, 2021)

Towel said:


> View attachment 210194
> 
> 
> Shocking picture but ive never liked taking pics and Mrs took this the other day, will try force myself to take a proper one without a top tomorrow
> ...


Looking great man. What you running atm?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

DarkKnight said:


> Skinny gymshark glove wearing phaggot


Don’t forget the watch, that normally really pisses people off 😂


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

mervinjean said:


> Looking great man. What you running atm?


300mg test
600mg primo 
50mg var

still decent cycle but it’s all mild compounds relatively

Last year was
300mg test
900mg primo 
500mg mast
100mg var 

So I’m running 1150mg less gear this summer than last so definitely happy considering the lower doses


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Towel said:


> 300mg test
> 600mg primo
> 50mg var
> 
> ...


What have you noticed from running over a gram less?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Simon90 said:


> What have you noticed from running over a gram less?


Not a great deal, I’d say maybe slightly less vascular, probably the lack of mast, but I mean slightly, on a hot day I’ve got veins all over the place


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Towel said:


> 300mg test
> 600mg primo
> 50mg var
> 
> ...


Are you noticing much difference from not running Mast?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Ironman TS said:


> Are you noticing much difference from not running Mast?


I’d say I’m slightly less vascular but same time my diet has been pizzas, burgers and kebabs which doesn’t help, just haven’t had any drive to eat clean lately at all.

I can’t say the slight lack in vascularity would warrant adding it back in, this cycle has been so much easier. 2 jabs a week which are 2.4ml and 1 tab of var a day, definitely can’t complain the results I’ve had from the amount of gear.

Bulk will probably be simple too. 1g test and some Tbol


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

No difference in libido or how you feel?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> I’d say I’m slightly less vascular but same time my diet has been pizzas, burgers and kebabs which doesn’t help, just haven’t had any drive to eat clean lately at all.
> 
> I can’t say the slight lack in vascularity would warrant adding it back in, this cycle has been so much easier. 2 jabs a week which are 2.4ml and 1 tab of var a day, definitely can’t complain the results I’ve had from the amount of gear.
> 
> Bulk will probably be simple too. 1g test and some Tbol


How you been getting on mate? All OK?


----------

